# v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

I don’t tow heavy stuff or offroad. Its still vague if a v10 is faster than the FSI v8; many 2004 reviews I've read show the v10 @ 7.8sec. 0-60 and one 2005 review shows 6.3sec. -- vw's 06 & 07 specs. show 7.5sec. I've seen no tests on the 350hp v8, but a test on 2004 310hp v8 was at 7.8sec., while vw's 2006 specs show 7.6sec. -- vw shows “under 7.1” for the FSI v8. I do know that nothing that's messed with my FSI v8 has seen anything but it's rear-end (including sport trucks, BMW X5's, BMW sedans, various Mustangs, Mercedes sedans, etc.), but "S" or manual_shifting is mandatory in aggressive tests.
The v10's reviews and post here are all very glowing, which still makes it intriguing; thus if I ever find a deal I still may sample it -- but I'm still concerned about fuel sources, noise, smell, puffs of black smoke, reliability and parts availability if they discontinue it per the rumors. 
I’m also unsure if all systems are identical if similarly optioned; if the motor is the only difference. If so, another concern is suspension; the FSI's power almost exceeds it's suspension in sport_mode when driven hard & fast on curvy roads. If the v10 pulls harder and is heavier, IMO it would need a firmer sport_mode. Yet, one more concern that makes the advantages nebulous and upsides to taking the $$ hit for a v10 vague IMO -- thus one of these massive discounted deals (as posted here) may be required to compel me to trade my fine FSI v8 for a v10.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*

If speed and cornering and absolute performance are your requirements... maybe you should be looking at an S6... a BMW M5 or something like that.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*

0-60 numbers are for car mags. I'm not interested in them.
My main reasons for wanting a V10 over a V8 are:
BIG TORQUE: much more useful in daily driving and merging
TURBOS: Help keep the engine running at full power at altitude. My V8 is a dog at 11,000 ft.
Smell and smoke issues are GREATLY reduced with with the introduction of the particulate filter.
Also, I don't see the availiblity of parts being a big issue. I believe that the OEM manufacturer has to supply parts for the vehicle for 10 years. Keep in mind that a V10 is really 2 R5 blocks bolted together. The R5 engine is mass marketed around the world in large numbers.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*

I haven't had anything pull on me either. The FSI V8 is impressively quick. To be honest with you any appeal the V10 holds for me is purely for technological interest (twin turbo, 10 cylinders, and TDI technology is very interesting). Also I do like the fact that the V10 is a unique engine, and the rarest of Touaregs. There is just a WOW factor behind having a 10 cyl diesel in a mid sized SUV...its typical German "over the top" which I like.
All that said, I would not exchange my FSI for a V10 based on speed and sound alone, they seem to be close enough that its likely driver difference in any acceleration comparison. Sound wise the VAG 4.2 V8 is the best sounding V8 this side of Maranello... About the only thing I would get out of the V8 for is a Cayenne TT, simply based on the fact that I'd rather go faster than drive something more interesting.... but Cayenne TTs are well out of my price range so....



_Modified by NickM at 3:37 PM 6-3-2007_


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*

ehd, unrelated follow up. What is your seat of the pants power/acceleration impression between your FSI and pre-FSI V8s?


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_If speed and cornering and absolute performance are your requirements... maybe you should be looking at an S6... a BMW M5 or something like that.

I used to be Porsche 911 focused owning 4, but as I've aged, sports cars just don't "crank my tractor" like a performance AWD suv, ie: TReg/Cayenne/Q7 do









_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_ehd, unrelated follow up. What is your seat of the pants power/acceleration impression between your FSI and pre-FSI V8s?

My son's 06 v8 is impressive, but the FSI feels torquier in "D" -- if driven hard in "S" or manual_shift, you feel the extra hp & torque in the mid to top RPM's.


----------



## tregv6tdi (May 28, 2007)

where i live, we are fortunate to have the v6tdi. Also there is a huge price difference b/w petrol and diesel prices. Then, you either are driving up hill or downhill. this is where the tdi shines. the torque is great for uphill, and engine compression is good for holding the car on 35 drg. steep hills.


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (NickM)*

How about resale value


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_
I used to be Porsche 911 focused owning 4, but as I've aged, sports cars just don't "crank my tractor" like a performance AWD suv, ie: TReg/Cayenne/Q7 do







...

ehd - You sound like the perfect candidate for the V10 based your previous history owning one of greatest Euro performance sports car of all time. I'd think the 553 ft pounds of torque and the uniqueness the V10 engine would put you in the drivers seat asap







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The one modification you'd have to do though is put on the Cayenne TT sway bars soon after purchase.


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

According to VW, the FSI is faster than the TDI. The official spec sheet (no longer available from the VW site) puts the V8 FSI 0-60 as 7.1, while the V10 TDI 0-60 is 7.5.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (geremy)*

Again, 0-60 numbers are NOT what makes a car.


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

He posed the question, I answered.


----------



## biorig (May 9, 2007)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*

I'll add that with the V10, you can run on a renewable energy source - Biodiesel.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Again, 0-60 numbers are NOT what makes a car.

But having a choice between the two I would choose the faster car.
The difference between the FSI engines and non-FSI engines are significant. I have had both and the FSI is much quicker/more torque in D, and what seems like a huge difference in S mode. It gets to RPM's much quicker and stays in the R's much longer which takes sometime to get used to. As someone mentioned that when "racing" safely the manual shifting is the way to go. Last week went to Vegas and the car was so responsive passing at high speeds it was amazing. And Matt a great time at the Hoffenbraw!!


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (geremy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geremy* »_According to VW, the FSI is faster than the TDI. The official spec sheet (no longer available from the VW site) puts the V8 FSI 0-60 as 7.1, while the V10 TDI 0-60 is 7.5.

Exactly; I saved the VW spec. pdf's and screen shot from the website that said the FSI v8's 0-60 was "less than 7.1sec.". It feels as quick as my 04 Cayenne_S, which is published @ 6.8sec. The E550 Merc. referred to above advertises 5.4sec. & was having a hard time keeping up








Thus my confusion and question if the v10 will offer a performance upgrade for the downsides outlined above and given a lease higher than two v8's or a Cayenne_Turbo -- which makes me wonder about estimated residual value if purchased.

_Quote, originally posted by *tbroadbent* »_...As someone mentioned that when "racing" safely the manual shifting is the way to go...

Yes, I'm not sure if I'm faster in "S" or manual_shift, but with the Paddle_Shifters installed on the v8, its more fun and the manual downshifts give you more control in corners and/or traffic


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (geremy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geremy* »_He posed the question, I answered. 

True 'nuff!


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*

I expected more discussion, promoting the v10; either refuting my concerns or clarifying details or benefits to the v10 that I'm missing. It seems the strongest arguments here are to stick with the FSI v8 for anything but towing, offroading or driving at altitude


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*

I guess what it really comes down to is: have you driven one? The V10 engine speaks to you. Or at least it did to me. It's hard to understand the parallels until you actually drive one.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_I guess what it really comes down to is: have you driven one? The V10 engine speaks to you. Or at least it did to me. It's hard to understand the parallels until you actually drive one.

Yep, what he said.








BTW - I can't get my v10 to go as slow as the VW specs unless I don't give it full throttle. Most articles refer to VW specs and not actual testing; MotorTrend tested against CTT, G63, BMW X5 and did actual testing to give the 6.3 0-60 and there were other similar tests but when these forums crash the data gets lost and I can't find it.







The V10 will give you a thrill regardless if fully loaded or at high altitude...it is a very consistent beast










_Modified by V10 at 3:40 PM 6-5-2007_


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (V10)*

Yes, I assume both the TDI and the FSI specs are conservative from VW, but I would not expect the difference between them to change much under a real test.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (geremy)*

Anyone know how I can get a reasonably accurate 0-60 time (other than a stopwatch)?. I'm curious to see what time I can get out of my FSI V8. Maybe a few folks with V10s can use a similar method as well. We can post our results and put an end to the "which one is faster" debate with realworld data.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_Anyone know how I can get a reasonably accurate 0-60 time (other than a stopwatch)?. I'm curious to see what time I can get out of my FSI V8. Maybe a few folks with V10s can use a similar method as well. We can post our results and put an end to the "which one is faster" debate with realworld data.

Plug in your VagCom and under the Engine Control unit you can run tests which one of them is 0-60. Play around with VagCom and I'm sure you'll find it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (NickM)*

0-60 times are near worthless... the abuse you put your car through to launch is just not something most owners would do.
5-60 times are much more reflective of what real-world, I'm going to try and smoke that vette from the stoplight but not tear the crap out of my car performance will be.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*

Performance is important, otherwise why mess with the v10, unless you are towing heavy stuff. If you foregt the performance comparisons for now; what about the other concerns:
-noise; are v10 noisey vs. a v8?
-reliability; which is more reliable?
-smoke; do v10 really blow smoke
-smell??
-etc.; any other up-side to v10 over the FSI v8?


_Modified by ehd at 12:36 PM 6-8-2007_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*

ehd, go test drive a V-10, NOW! It will answer most of your questions for you.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_ehd, go test drive a V-10, NOW! It will answer most of your questions for you.

No chance; none are close to me -- if I acquire a v10 it'll be a leap of faith, thus my questions


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*

a chip in the V10 will cause all the discussion of numbers to end














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*

Reading the specs., the 07 v8 is 5254lbs and the v10 is 5924lbs; is this (670lbs) just the motor?


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

I have yet to drive either the new FSI's or the V10, but one thing is certain: Either will outperform my V6!








I will say this: That FSI V8, with the shrouds removed, looks great under the hood! They're not hiding the mechanicals under the shrouds as much anymore, for what ever reason (heat, cost, style?) I think the engine bay looks cool!
But, 553lb-ft of torque could certainly warp my perceptions toward the V10









_Quote, originally posted by *tbroadbent* »_
Last week went to Vegas and the car was so responsive passing at high speeds it was amazing. And Matt a great time at the Hoffenbraw!!

I had a great time myself! Speaking of great times, did you make "great time" getting home? 
Matt


_Modified by VegasMatt at 9:32 AM 6-10-2007_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_Reading the specs., the 07 v8 is 5254lbs and the v10 is 5924lbs; is this (670lbs) just the motor?

No, the V10 has Air Suspension as standard which is an option on the V8 and not included in the V8's curb weight. There are also larger front brakes on the V10 and other misc. stuff such as two ECU units wire harness...But the engine is a significantly heavier than the V8.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (pfb2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pfb2* »_0-60 times are near worthless... the abuse you put your car through to launch is just not something most owners would do.
5-60 times are much more reflective of what real-world, I'm going to try and smoke that vette from the stoplight but not tear the crap out of my car performance will be.

I wouldn't 0-60 a manual tranny car w/ wheel hop and all kinds of ugly stuff happening, but brake standing a Touareg doesn't put it through any abuse...its actually non dramatic really, push brake, push gas, let go brake and you're moving along nicely. no wheelspin, no wheelhop, no clutch slip, No abuse involved.
My question of how to get an accurate 0-60 was based on the never ending debate here on vortex on if the V10 or FSI V8 are faster at 0-60...had nothing to do with real world or any other issue...simply to put to bed a debate.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_a chip in the V10 will cause all the discussion of numbers to end














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It would end the acceleration discussion but its just the start of the "how long does it all last" and the "how much is this damage gonna cost me" discussion. On a V10, the latter debate is likely one you want to avoid.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*

Now I have both and I'm still confused. I purchased the v10 based on all the glowing reviews and gushing comments here. I picked it up and I was waiting for "all hell to break loose" when I pressed the gas, given all of the comments -- I expected it to pull like my 86 911_Turbo (WFO) all the time. It was smooth, very similar to the FSI v8 in "D"; not revving much (just like the FSI v8) -- torquey, but not tractor like. Then I press the gas a bit more aggressively, it revved to 3k RPM's and felt the turbo kick-in; a bit impressive, but no more than kicking my FSI v8. Granted, I'm not shifting, I'm in "D". My FSI v8 is a bit brutal in "S" vs. “D”; can't tell much difference in "S" on the v10.
I was a bit more impressed on the highway at speed; a bit more stability (given the heavier front-end), the larger brakes seem to modulate better. I could be @ 80mph, and accelerate to 100+ up a hill very quickly, but smooth. This was impressive, but I could do so such in the FSI v8 (revving to 4.5k-5.5k RPM's) -- but the v10 will do this without working very hard with nil (under 3k RPM's) revs.
In aggressive traffic the lighter FSI v8 may offer more control with no turbo-lag, brutal snap from the FSI v8 & paddles -- but I was driving the v10 in "D" & "S", keeping to the break-in rules -- maybe the brute of the v10 lays beyond the 3.5k RPM's that I didn't breach (mostly under 3k RPM's).
My second outing was a bit more impressive, the turbo was kicking in more around town even in "D"; more impressive -- but there is turbo-lag, and I expected more "pressing me to the seat" even at low RPM's, given the comments here. Its early in the break-in period and I'm mostly under 3k RPM's, but currently the FSI v8 at 4.5k+ RPM's seems to press me to the seat more.
A couple of things I noticed:
- The v10's 1st gear is not as low/tractor-like as the FSI (or 06) v8 -- this really gives the FSI v8 a "off the line" advantage.
- The feature (I forget the acronym) that each of our v8's have, that holds it on a hill, not allowing roll-back until you pull away, does not seem to exist on the v10.
- The motor on the v10 is quiet inside, not so much outside (sounds like a Honda civic, even when at 3k RPM's); the FSI v8's motor is very quiet in "D", but growls like a Ferrari when you let it rev.
- The 18" wheels are different.
Again, I'm still confused; any pointers from v10’ers that could help me understand and/or get my jaw to drop?


_Modified by ehd at 1:23 PM 6-17-2007_


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

I have driven both and I still prefer the FSI V8 as it is a more aggressive car to drive. The previous V8 was also prety good but nothing like the FSI. I think when most of the comparisons between the two engins (V8, V10) were with the previous V8 and not the FSI. The only reason that I would get a V10 is for towing larger trailers or heavy equipment. But I believe once you achieve break-in with your V10 you will be able to get the performance that has been spoken of...but it is a different power....kind of like going from a 2 stroke moter to a 4 stroke motor. 
Anyway I wish I had both!


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_It would end the acceleration discussion but its just the start of the "how long does it all last" and the "how much is this damage gonna cost me" discussion. On a V10, the latter debate is likely one you want to avoid.

Chip the FSI V8 and then your at square 1....


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*

ehd - Congratulations on the new addition to the family although I'm a bit concerned about your purchase prior to test driving such to make sure it fits your objectives. It sounds like your concern is more being able to drive it like you stole it. It will never match the 911 and this is quite obvious but just thought I'd point the obvious. If you are use to using the paddle shifters to keep revs higher on the V8FSI and enjoy this type of driving style - similar to driving a sports car - then the V10 will not be that enjoyable. The V10's massive torque overcomes the higher gears even at slower speeds so changing to a lower gear to raise revs like with the FSI is not necessary most of the time...a totally different feeling.
I don't experience turbo lag but I can't really compare stock ecu tuning to the O.CT currently installed. I will say that in my 2004 V10 there was a smoother stock tune to what I experienced with my 2007 V10 up to 5K miles when the O.CT software was loaded. I noticed what I think was drive by wire lag not turbo lag prior to the tune. I also experienced a couple of times a total loss of acceleration prior to the O.CT tune. Now I can't say for sure if the O.CT tune really resolved it or if it was an anomaly but the O.CT tune really made me think that it should have been the standard stock software for this vehicle.
By the sounds of it the V8 FSI is faster off the line than the Cayenne TT which is the only time the V10 is faster than the TT. As you break in the V10 you also notice the transmission will learn your driving habits and will help you a bit as it should also already have done on your V8 FSI.
Regarding the transmission hill holding feature I'd be very curious if your V8 had this direct from the factory because US specs don't enable this feature. The feature can be enabled on any Touareg with VagCom through the transmission control unit softcoding. Hopefully you have VagCom and can tell us the softcode on your FSI to see if it is really enabled or if because it is lighter will hold hills better. Again, you can enable this feature on either of them or turn it off if you choose. You may enjoy not having it enabled since it shifts the transmission in to 2nd gear to hold hills and may be slower off the line on hills than if in 1st. Also, there is a noticeable "notchy" felling with it engaged especially when you are on any incline as it shifts into 2nd and then when it releases.
Depending on how you use the V10 you may learn to appreciate it more. We purchased an SUV to haul us on our trips with a full load of luggage and 2 human sized Great Pyrenees dogs. When loaded or as mention by several posters the V10 will not disappoint. If you are using it as a daily driver with no load (just driver) then you may be happier with your FSI since you can play with the throttle like a sports car and keep the revs up with the P shifters.
Last, if you keep the V10 I'd strongly suggest replacing the sway bars with the larger and stiffer Cayenne TT bars. It will help overcome the extra heavy front end and will give more cornering pleasure. Cost of the parts are under $300 and a couple hours labor or less they are easy to install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*

So... you went out and bought a V10 just because of reviews here- you did not test drive it beforehand? Sorry, this sounds plain foolish. You already have 2006 and 2007 V8's along with a 2007 Q7 3.6P. What on earth did you need a V10 for? I thought you were considering trading the V8 FSI for the V10.


_Modified by chickdr at 8:36 AM 6-18-2007_


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_...I'm a bit concerned about your purchase prior to test driving such to make sure it fits your objectives. It sounds like your concern is more being able to drive it like you stole it. It will never match the 911 and this is quite obvious but just thought I'd point the obvious.

I don't like pushing any showroom new vehicles on test drives past break-in rules, so I don't think a test drive would have offered much insight -- and I'm hoping there is more to the v10 that I'll realize after break-in. I'm not comparing it to a 911, just my FSI v8 (and 04 Cayenne); each will give any 911 more than it wants









_Quote »_If you are use to using the paddle shifters to keep revs higher on the V8FSI and enjoy this type of driving style - similar to driving a sports car - then the V10 will not be that enjoyable. The V10's massive torque overcomes the higher gears even at slower speeds so changing to a lower gear to raise revs like with the FSI is not necessary most of the time...a totally different feeling.

Humm, I'm finding that to employ the break-in rules (someone on this board directed me to this break-in proceedure): http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?p=739190 I'm finding that I must use manual_shift mode to get the revs over 3k RPM's as suggested, as well as keep the turbo invoked (as recommended) -- thus paddles may be even more useful on a v10. This is a bit shocking, as I assumed the v10 was a "put it "D" and leave it" vehicle, given its torque. But the lack of downshifting to aide braking & control, desire to minimize up-shifts to invoke the turbo, is difficult for me to resist.

_Quote »_Regarding the transmission hill holding feature I'd be very curious if your V8 had this direct from the factory because US specs don't enable this feature.

The 06 & 07 v8 have this feature enabled; I also read about it in the manual.

_Quote »_Depending on how you use the V10 you may learn to appreciate it more...If you are using it as a daily driver with no load (just driver) then you may be happier with your FSI since you can play with the throttle like a sports car and keep the revs up with the P shifters.

Now you tell me














Reading here, from guys with a myriad of experience in v8 TReg's and other sports SUV's, the v10 is generally considered the "top of the food chain" in the performance SUV class, on par with the Cayenne_Turbo and consistently referred to as the "beast" -- I'm still optimistic that the "beast" will continue to evolve after break-in









_Quote »_if you keep the V10 I'd strongly suggest replacing the sway bars with the larger and stiffer Cayenne TT bars. It will help overcome the extra heavy front end and will give more cornering pleasure.

Agreed; I think the FSI v8 needs them and the v10 need them even more.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ehd at 5:28 AM 6-18-2007_


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_So... you went out and bought a V10 just because of reviews here- you did not test drive it beforehand?

See my comment regarding test-drives earlier in the thread.

_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_I thought you were considering trading the V8 FSI for the V10.

Sometimes "trades" can be foolish;
...Chill with the "scolding", Mom


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*

Seriously- what on earth do you need *3* T-regs, a Cayenne and a Q7 for?
I did read your earlier post about your dealer being far away, however, I am sure you could have arranged an _overnight or weekend test drive_ to answer your questions considering how many VW/Audi products you have in the stable. I can't imagine _buying_ the car to find out if you like it...
On another note- I drove a 2004 V10 when out looking to replace the 2004 V8 we had. You may not have had the opportunity yet since you are breaking it in but there is no comparison to the immediate thrust of the 553ft/lbs @2000 rpm the V10 produces compared to the 302/325 ft/lbs the V8 @3000/3500 rpm. I easily broke a tire loose when taking off(something I never saw in 3.5 years with our V8). The FSI V8 is stronger, but still nowhere near the V10 as far as low end torque. If you are looking for Ferrari sounds and high rpm performance the FSI is your car. If you want low end grunt the V10 is your answer.
Of course now you have all five engine choices(3.6FSI, 4.2 V8, 4.2 FSI V8, 4.5 V8and 5.0 V10 TDI) so you can make up your own mind which is the best powerplant for the platform.... 
Or maybe you now will go out and pick up the 2008 Cayenne S and TT with the uprated 4.8 V8/V8TT and see how they compare as well


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_Now I have both 


ehd, LOL I get a kick out of you. Its rare to see someone with the resources and balls to just go buy what they're curious about. two thumbs up to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Look forward to your reviews


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_Seriously- what on earth do you need ...<bla, bla, bla>... for?

Humm...have you imposed a quota, "chairman Mao"
















_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_...I can't imagine buying the car to find out if you like it...

chick,
a)








b) the word is they will discontinue the v10/"the beast"/the top of the TReg platform after 2008; v10's hold their value better than most in the class -- I don't see a downside.
c) *Who* said I didn't like it; simply discussing the topic and asking questions -- again, chill







& a Valium


----------



## Green-T (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*

ehd: I agree with NickM. Glad to see some one post that doesn't let those with an attitude get to them. I am enjoying your objective reports on your new V10 and looking forward to learning more from what you have to say.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*

I am chilled ehd- just don't understand your posts(continuing the thread you started as V8 vs V10) as you don't _seem_ to be impressed with V10 so far. Maybe time will change your view. You can buy 10 Touaregs if you want - I personally don't see the logic as cars are proven depreciating assets(especially when you buy brand new ones...)
Have fun with the toys....


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (chickdr)*

something tells me finances or concerns around depreciation are not a problem with ehd...
...wish I could be as illogical as he is


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (NickM)*

I'm starting to understand...
Comparing the v10 to the FSI v8 was difficult at first, given my love for the FSI v8. The FSI v8 hits your senses hard with it's horsepower and light/quick power; if driven aggressively you hear the motor getting very throaty, you feel the hp in bursts.
The v10 is more subtle; it seems to get quieter as you apply throttle from a standing stop, in "D" and covers ground very quickly -- look in the rear-view mirror and everyone is way behind, look at the speedometer and you doing 70mph+ and it's motor is at idle. The v10 works so little to get you to level the throttle then shifts and shifts (and seems geared taller) -- because it can.
I "get" the v10 now and I've yet to push it. The FSI is a thrill in every way; the v10 TDI offers a new dimension -- I need to smoke a cigarette after driving it (and I don't smoke)







I've yet to break-in the v10 and the FSI v8 is just getting there; each are very impressive in different ways. The paddle_shifters just arrived for the v10 (Cayenne TT sway-bars are next), so it can only get better

















_Modified by ehd at 2:35 PM 7-1-2007_


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_...I easily broke a tire loose when taking off...

Try it with the ESP off...


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*

ehd - I just wanted to follow up with the hill assist mode being enabled or not. All US Touaregs from 2004-2008 have this feature in Low gear as stated in the owners manual. However, only the early models (2004 - perhaps 2005) have this feature in High gear. So, if you read the owners manual again let me know if it really states that this feature is active in High gear on your 2006/2007, I have not heard of anyone other than yourself state that this is the case. I have the 2007 owners manual which is a generic section for all models which explains the Low gear hill assist is why I ask. Thanks








BTW - Glad you're enjoying your V10











_Modified by V10 at 1:00 AM 7-3-2007_


----------



## GB3 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello, 
I think ehd made a good choice.
I am really enjoying this discussion, and my v10 tdi. I was hoping for a few more suggestions on getting the most out of it performance wise. K&N?, and where does one get the ecu flashed.


----------



## spidy512 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (V10)*

hey all
i am having the same delema, just not able to purchase and return....








i have been researching the v8 vs v10 thing for over a month now. a buddy of mine has an 04.5 V8 which he has allowed me to test drive extensively to get a feel for the truck. my wife and i love the touareg, and she could care less if it is diesel or gas. none the less, i have been looking into the v8's mainly due to cost. our house we just built cost 30k less than anticipated, and so now the diesel(used) might actually be attainable. 
i was visiting my in-laws in the Bay Area, and saw there was a dealer that had 2 06 diesel's in stock. i got a free hour and drove over to take a look. the sales guy was really nice, and it was early (i got there wen they were opening on a sunday). i told him i was interested in the v10, but i wasnt going to buy today, or even in the next 2 weeks, but i really wanted to know how the v10 drove. he got a big smile and get the keys to the truck....
the first thing i noticed is the cold motor lag when a diesel is cold. none the less, the torque when the turbos did spool was amazing. now i drive many diesel trucks (am a FF/paramedic on Lake Tahoe), from big rigs to vans. the power to me is not much different than a newer diesel truck (read:cummings, IH, etc). the beauty of it all is that you are not in a big a$$ longbed that handles like the queen mary. your in a SUV that could be mistaken for a sports car set up properly. but i must agree with ehd. i was a bit underwhelmed by the whole package. 
the idle was very mush on the rough side. that was a bit shocking. it is insanely smooth once rolling. on the hiway, the passing power is unreal. ehd is right on when he says the motor barely feels like its working to get to 80+ mph. i was doing 90 when i got onto the hiway, and had no idea. but it isnt a very viceral experience. nothing like even the older v8. i could also feel the extra weight in the front. 
i do notice the lag, and i also believe it is more drive by wire lag than actual lag. sounds like your one good ecu tune away from getting rid of that little feature. even with the monster torque, it still did not have the sporty feel the V8 has. it felt like any other diesel i have driven before that has a turbo on it. once the motor was warmer, i was able to launch the vehicle properly and got the fromt tires to break loose a bit.
i am not sure what to do now. the big selling point for ME is the diesel power and torque at altitude. i have had many turbo vehicles and they all stomp NA motors up here in the hills. i am use to big motor lag up here (i currently have a GMC 2500hd w/chipped 6.0 putting dwn ~380hp/400tq) and most of the time your in the same boat as everyone else being down on power. i know that having the diesel would be the cats meow up here. i am just having a hard time with the extra premium over the v8. also, i can only get an 04 in terms of affordability. 
i am also a bit confused on the statement that these dont make a good commuting vehicle. why is that? my wife (whom will be driving the car) has to go about 15 miles averaging ~50 mph. my guess would be the diesel would get better gas milage regardless. can the turbos not handle that sort of driving?
in conclusion, + and -'s...
+
huge toque is awesome
stealth appeal and rarity
simply a techno wonder
really neeto TDI tech
VW's been doin consumer diesel forever
loaded to the hilt
towing or large loads are nothing for this vehicle

-
cost
cost of maintenance (14.5 q;s of synthetic oil ??!! good lord...)
cost of repairs (read: Twin turbo german car)
uninspiring drive
locating diesel (<--wife's beef. maybe its me, but i havent been to a gas staion up here that DOESNT have diesel. but elsewhere it might be a bigger issue)
heavier as well as heavier feeling
neat truck, i am just not sure yet if it is ultimatly worth it. 

with all that said, is the 2007 MY the first year of FSI?
thanks
josh


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (spidy512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spidy512* »_
...neat truck, i am just not sure yet if it is ultimatly worth it... 


same here.... and i've driven one over 75,000 miles since Apr 2004


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (spidy512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spidy512* »_...the first thing i noticed is the cold motor lag when a diesel is cold.

I've not encountered this.

_Quote »_but i must agree with ehd. i was a bit underwhelmed by the whole package.

My opinion of the v10 has changed; it has gotten my attention over the past few weeks. I learned that I must focus on the cars behind me and the speedometer. It amazes me each outing as to what it can do if driven as a v10, not as a v8. Its so smooth, quiet and sneaky fast; you are going 60-70 before you know it in "D". You can effortlessly accelerate from 60 to 90mph (while going up a hill) leaving every one beside you way behind with nil effort. 
I am also still very impressed with the FSI v8; I really like both for different reasons.

_Quote »_i am just having a hard time with the extra premium over the v8. also, i can only get an 04 in terms of affordability.

If you config a FSI v8 (thus 07 or 08), similarly to most loaded v10's, they are not cheap either









_Quote »_with all that said, is the 2007 MY the first year of FSI?

The 2007 v8 was not a mid-year, but has the new FSI motor w/350hp(324ft.lbs).

_Quote »_my wife (whom will be driving the car)

Why are you agonizing over the motor if this is the case

















_Modified by ehd at 4:21 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## spidy512 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*

hey edh
every diesel i ever drove needs a few minutes to really warm up. i should quilify the experience in that it was the fastest diesel to warm up i have driven. but it took about 10 minutes to get to the hiway. after a spirited drive on the hiway ( yummy) i noticed at the remaining stop lights the truck was much more responsive. the motor had warmed up properly, and was somewhat a different car. it was then i was able to get the wheels to chirp from a stop light. 
i am holding to my original statements. whomever used the 2 vs 4 stroke analogy (well, it is 2 stroke vs 4) had it pretty right on from my perspective. IMO, 2 strokes feel almost electric. kinda like a really powerful, explosive rubber band. 4 strokes are like tractors. very viceral and haul booty off the line. 
i find it intereesting how your opinion has changed. having driven diesel for what seems like forever, the touareg felt like a really sporty, tuned diesel truck. addicting torque, yawn on the horsepower. it is exactly as you say. deceivingly quick, and insanlly smooth. 
dont get me wrong either. although underwhelmed, i was very impressed with the car as a whole, and would love to get one if i can figure the finances out. having the ecu tuned is very exciting to me, especially after the gains i saw when i had my 02 S4 avant. bug gains from turbos with a tune that should have come from the factory.
i think i also suffer from trying to compare it to past sports cars i have owned. i have tuned many subarus over the years, and after my last STi or my 01 impreza i swapped a STi motor into, the explosion of power i am used to off the line is missing. as someone else pointed out, it isnt a really good comparison. i have been looking at S6's also, but they dont fit into our master plan at the moment.
my buddy at a Valley audi dealer has an 05 v8 w/ 30k. they are blowing it out for way under blue book. the total savings would be around $10k, probably more. that is almost 55k miles worth of regular gas. a hard number to swallow sometimes....
none the less, a really nice truck. i hope i can make it work.
josh


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (spidy512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spidy512* »_...i find it intereesting how your opinion has changed.

My initial impressions were coming from someone who had no idea what to expect from a diesel (as I've focused more on revving and shifting v8's, flat-6's and 2-strokes). It has also gotten stronger as it breaks-in (w/1k miles) and the tranny has adapted to my driving style. I've adapted to the lower-rev range power and have learned to not be shy about applying the throttle more liberally than on a NA v8.

_Quote »_...addicting torque, yawn on the horsepower.

You sound like a hard-core diesel guy -- you should hold-out for the v10. However, if you like torque and are focused on a v8, the FSI v8 is more torquey than the 310hp v8.

_Quote »_although underwhelmed, i was very impressed with the car as a whole

I don't think a test-drive does a v10 justice; you need time to break-it-in a bit, time to adjust your driving style and time to realize how amazing it is. If you prefer aggressive shifting, a Paddle_Shifter equipped FSI v8's is the most fun to drive; if not, the v10 is so impressive.










_Modified by ehd at 7:05 AM 7-17-2007_


----------



## spidy512 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*

ehd
yeah, i do agree with you. i think as much as i WANT to tlk myself out of the v10, i think it is really what i want. as i drive around town, i can see wjere the diesel would be a much better truck in the long run
i also agree one test drive doesnt mean much. you adapt to the car, and the car adapts to you. 
*sign*
off to calculate total cost on a used v10.....
does anyone here have huge rservations with buying an 04 diesel? i am looking at vins from 60k on, and am getting a 4 yr unlimited milage warrranty. 
thanks!
josh
PS the neext thing i need to try is the FSI v8.....


----------



## Kerr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (tbroadbent)*

While i dont own either one, I can tell that when it comes to diesel you either love them or hate them...
I see where your coming from about the 0-60 and 1/4 mile times. It seem strange to me that 553 lbtq doesnt move the treg more swiftley in the 1/4 mile going by what edmunds says. I looked it up the other day and it has the diesel listed at 16.3 in the 1/4 mile. Quick but not 553 lbtq quick. My 02 G500 mercedes only has 290hp and 330 lbtq, i have bead lock wheels ( 112 lbts wheel and tire each) and they are 34 inches tall. The G still runs a 16.9-17.0 in the 1/4... 
I think they guess on the v10 numbers to be honest with you.
Not to start a war but the V8 red is about $40-50K depending on options. If you want a real fast suv, why not not buy the SRT-8 Grand Cherokee and be done. They are about $42-45K and do 0-60 in 4.9 second, 1/4 mile in 13.X... I think the other suv quicker than the srt 8 is the G55K, ML63 and maybe the twin turbo porsche...

The reason 3 reason i want a diesel are this.
1) No on has one in my town








2) mileage.. The dealer said the diesels get 17 -22.. I get 9-11 in my G500
3) I tow a lot, twice a week, only about 20 miles each way to the race track, but its nice to have all the torque.
Torque is what tunrns your tires and pushes you back in the seat.. Hp is what keeps you moving...


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (Kerr)*

So ehd, toe to toe and seat of the pants impression, which one is quicker? the FSI or the V10?



_Modified by NickM at 11:35 AM 7-17-2007_


----------



## mistermo (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (NickM)*

At the Colo TregFest, why not have some drag races?!?!? Yippee!


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (Kerr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kerr* »_If you want a real fast suv, why not not buy the SRT-8 Grand Cherokee and be done. They are about $42-45K and do 0-60 in 4.9 second, 1/4 mile in 13.X... I think the other suv quicker than the srt 8 is the G55K, ML63 and maybe the twin turbo porsche...


I agree on the speed of the SRT-8, simply amazing for the price. However, you have to live with the pathetic Jeep quality and chincy interior. The SRT-8 feels like an econobox inside. I have heard there are issues with the tranny handling the 6.1's power as well.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (Kerr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kerr* »_...I see where your coming from about the 0-60 and 1/4 mile times. It seem strange to me that 553 lbtq doesnt move the treg more swiftley in the 1/4 mile going by what edmunds says. I looked it up the other day and it has the diesel listed at 16.3 in the 1/4 mile. Quick but not 553 lbtq quick. My 02 G500 mercedes only has 290hp and 330 lbtq, i have bead lock wheels ( 112 lbts wheel and tire each) and they are 34 inches tall. The G still runs a 16.9-17.0 in the 1/4...

Then there is this Road-Test that shows a stock 05 v10 w/310hp(553ft.lbs) @ 14.6 1/4 mile (6.3 sec 0-60) -- wonder what they would have gotten with OC.T's 359hp(642ft.lbs) tune. http://www.motortrend.com/road....html

_Quote »_Not to start a war but the V8 red is about $40-50K depending on options. If you want a real fast suv, why not not buy the SRT-8 Grand Cherokee and be done. They are about $42-45K and do 0-60 in 4.9 second, 1/4 mile in 13.X...

v8 Regs are more like $50-$62k







The ($43-$47k) SRT w/420hp(420ft/ft.lbs) is not compelling IMO (even if they stuck a rocket-motor in it; as AMG did on the 55G in the MT test) -- the MT article also address this.


_Modified by ehd at 9:23 PM 7-17-2007_


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_
So ehd, toe to toe and seat of the pants impression, which one is quicker? the FSI or the V10?

Its still hard for me to say; both are very quick/fast -- but the power delivery, gearing, rev-range, driving style is very different. In semi-aggressive driving (not WFO): Seat of my pants feel, I'd say the FSI v8 feels quicker when shifting w/Paddles; but looking at the speedometer, it seems the v10 (in "S") gets to 60-70mph slightly quicker with less effort -- but that's not a firm opinion yet. I need to learn how to use the Paddles on the v10; and its just getting to the point where I can play with higher revs.
P.S - Nick, why did you edit-out your insightful comments on the SRT (sent in the eMail)







?


_Modified by ehd at 9:25 PM 7-17-2007_


----------



## khaug (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*

You all need to understand that the V10 is a low-speed motor! Practical redline is 4,000 rpm. Therefore, 1/4 mile times, 0 - 60 mph times. etc., will naturally be better for a vehicle that has a rev range that extends to 6,000 +! Said vehicle can stay in lower gears longer, hence will post better acceleration numbers - but to what end?.
My raison d'etre for buying a V10 is pulling a trailer, and the 553 lb/ft of torque should insure that I'll be able to tow in 6th gear on cruise control @ 65 mph with no downshifts, unlocking of the torque converter, etc! My maiden voyage (Lansing, MI, to Mosport) is coming up soon, and if my primo tow vehicle can't hack it, I'll be sure to tell you all about it!


_Modified by khaug at 11:43 PM 7-18-2007_


----------



## Kerr (Nov 8, 2003)

thats a good read on motor trend!
I thought those number of 16+ where way off. 
Khaug made a good point about diesel, they dont revve high... There for you loose the upper rpm pull. 
Yesterday i rode ina friends 04 ram diesel, it has built auto trans, upgraded turbo, injectors, fuel system, and stacked programmers... While the truck is fun it sorta left me wanting more. It runs threw the gears so quick your left with the feeling that you got short changed...


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (khaug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *khaug* »_You all need to understand that the V10 is a low-speed motor! Practical redline is 4,000 rpm. Therefore, 1/4 mile times, 0 - 60 mph times. etc., will naturally be better for a vehicle that has a rev range that extends to 6,000 +! Said vehicle can stay in lower gears longer, hence will post better acceleration numbers - but to what end?.
My raison d'etre for buying a V10 is pulling a trailer, and the 553 lb/ft of torque should insure that I'll be able to tow in 6th gear on cruise control @ 65 mph with no downshifts, unlocking of the torque converter, etc! My maiden voyage (Lansing, MI, to Mosport) is coming up soon, and if my primo tow vehicle can't hack it, I'll be sure to tell you all about it!

The v10 TDI is more than a primo tow-vehicle to me; IIRC, the recent Le Mans winner was running a TDI, the v10's do quite well in Rally racing, the "stock v10" finished 2nd only to the Cayenne_Turbo in the high$$ suv MT shootout and it'll hold it's own off the line aginst performance gassers that rev to 6k+ RPMS, and does so with far less drama and effort


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (Kerr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kerr* »_...thats a good read on motor trend!

Speaking of, this is also a good read:
http://www.motorbar.co.uk/touaregv10.htm
Also, I love the quote from this article:
http://www.automobilemag.com/r....html

_Quote »_...The VR6 is perfectly adequate, the V-8 is fast, the W-12 is faster still, but the V-10 TDI will make strong men weep.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_ 
P.S - Nick, why did you edit-out your insightful comments on the SRT (sent in the eMail)







?
_Modified by ehd at 9:25 PM 7-17-2007_

edited because I figured negativity is bad..we get enough of it all day long we don't need it while we're here relaxing and talking about the really important stuff







.
For the curious, essentially what I said was the SRT8 is fast, and that's about it...it can't tow, can't handle, can't offroad..really not comparable to the Touareg at all. If you like the stop light grand prix though, not much can beat it.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (khaug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *khaug* »_You all need to understand that the V10 is a low-speed motor! Practical redline is 4,000 rpm. Therefore, 1/4 mile times, 0 - 60 mph times. etc., will naturally be better for a vehicle that has a rev range that extends to 6,000 +! Said vehicle can stay in lower gears longer, hence will post better acceleration numbers - but to what end?.
_Modified by khaug at 11:43 PM 7-18-2007_

Curiousity and that about it. If I had ehd's resources I'd go buy a V10 and keep the V8 in the garage as well...since I don't I ask someone who does own both.
You'll see I keep a diesel in the garage as well (my 1.9L Jetta TDI is obviously not as powerful as the V10, but ...), so I'm well sold on the merits of a diesel engine.


_Modified by NickM at 12:12 AM 7-20-2007_


----------



## khaug (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (NickM)*

_I'm well sold on the merits of a diesel engine._
Me too! We're now an all-diesel family, save the GT3. That low-end grunt is seriously addicting, and much more practical than high-speed power, at least on the street.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (khaug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *khaug* »__I'm well sold on the merits of a diesel engine._
Me too! We're now an all-diesel family, save the GT3. That low-end grunt is seriously addicting, and much more practical than high-speed power, at least on the street.

Karl, you're right...for around town driving the grunt of a diesel can't be beat....6K rpm is nice when you have some open road, but that doesn't happen too often


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (NickM)*

Well I finally drove a V10 while vacationing in Maine....my opinion is acceleration is similar (there may be a couple tenths either way, but seat of the pants is that they are the same acceleration wise)..the big difference is in _power delivery_. The V10 moves you right NOW, very slight lag then whap - it hits you in the back and you're going, the party ends quickly (at 4K rpm) but acceleration seamless and not dramatic at all (no drama is good)....in the FSI V8 you have to wait around for 4K rpm for things to get interesting,there is lots of drama and excitement (and noise...good noise, but noise). 
What impressed me the most is how quiet the V10 is at idle..its quieter than my 4 cyl Jetta TDI!. I didn't expect that at all.
Would I sell my FSI V8 and get a V10? Maybe...depends on the cash loss. If I had it over again and the pricing was similar I'd get the V10.
My 2 cents.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (NickM)*

Nick,
Interesting observations; was it a dealer test-drive or otherwise?

_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_...but seat of the pants is that they are the same acceleration wise

I'm still unsure which is quicker if each are driven WFO, but IMO manual_shifting would be required on the FSI v8 in a contest, not so on the v10. I'm leaning toward the v10 for non-WFO, semi-aggressive driving, as I can "feel" like I'm going fast off the line in FSI v8 at times and realize the v10 hit higher speeds at similar reference points with little drama.
IMO the v10 is also quicker accelerating at speed, ie: if you are "cruising" at 50-70 and want to accelerate to 80-100 -- more so if you are going up a slop or hill. Again, you have to watch the speedometer in the v10; it just goes -- nil noise, nil wait for the motor to rev, etc.
The FSI v8 feels lighter, more agile, even with air-suspension; it seems to handle better because you are generally in lower gears, going a bit slower (partially due to the lower gearing), with less weight. However, if I install the Cayenne TT sway bars on the v10, learn to use the v10's Paddles effectively and do the O.CT tune to the v10, it may take the cake. But for now, I love both for different reasons.









_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_...If I had it over again and the pricing was similar I'd get the V10.

I wouldn't hold your breath on the pricing to be similar; each have increased for 08 -- so has the spread.










_Modified by ehd at 6:31 AM 7-30-2007_


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: v10 TDI vs. FSI v8 -- still confused (ehd)*

ehd, it was a dealer test drive but I was alone the whole time and got to try it out fairly well. I'd love to have lived with it for the weekend..but....
I completely agree wtih you, the V10 is far quicker when driving "lazy"...V8 needs to be manually controlled to get the same acceleration. All said the overwhelming feeling I get in the V10 is impressive and seamless acceleration with no drama ..the V8 has impressive acceleration as well, but you can tell you're trying to go quick. 
Situation on this particular V10 is that its a leftover '06 (new) that they're trying to sell...pricing is very interesting (in the low 50's) but I'm struggling with the idea of getting out of the V8 and moving into a cash deal on the V10, VW rates suck on financing, so the idea of dropping huge cash like this on an outright purchase is causing me heart palpitations...I might do it but we'll see how the deal plays itself out.


----------

